# Pogo?



## stu37 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hope this is the right place to post this. My neighbor lady has really got a problem with pogo. If you know their games at all she can get on solitaire, but when she tries to get on poppit or the like, it will load chat will show, and game is almost ready to appear and it freezes everything, cursor and all. The cursor will momentarily free up and then she has to huurry and go to start and shutdown and restart to free things up. Java has been checked, it's got 512mb of memory on a 700mhz processor. Compaq brand and she has dsl. No one has been able to figure out why it freezes. Also checked scripting for there and is enabled. Can someone please give me a clue as to how to make it compatible with that site. I guess only site she has a problem with. Also, no viruses and she has norton internet security 2002. Hope someone knows, thanks.
Bob


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

Hello Bob,
I looked up for your problem and got these answers...
The first one I got from a dsl forum...

*Q: I'm having problems playing pogo.com games since I got my Cable/DSL connection. *

A: If your computer is locking up or rebooting (restarting) when you try to load a game, it is probably due to the networking card in your computer. Linksys, NetGear and some SMC brand Networking cards have compatibility issues with many of pogo's games.

All three brands are very common, and frequently are distributed by many Broadband Internet providers when you sign up for DSL or Cable Modem Internet Access. If you're connected to the Internet via DSL, Cable Modem, or through a private home network, chances are good that one of these cards is installed in your computer.

Our suggestion is to try downloading and installing the Java Virtual Machine from Sun Microsystems (this is different from the one from Microsoft). This has fixed the problem for many of our users who had this problem, and it may work for you. Here's how to get Sun's Java VM:

- Go to http://java.sun.com/getjava/download.html 
- Follow the directions listed on that page for installation 
- Restart your computer before trying to play again

Unfortunately, if this doesn't work for you, the only resolution we have left to offer is to replace the Linksys or NetGear Networking card with one from another brand like 3Com or D-Link. 
___________________________________________________

Another site offered the following solution if pogo causes your system to freeze....

Most error messages or instances of the game 'locking' or 'freezing up' are caused by outdated game files in your browser cache (or Temporary Internet Files). The problem can be fixed by clearing out your Browser's cache. This clears out any old or corrupted game files and ensures that your browser is using the most recent files and updates from pogo. If youre having these types of problems, try clearing your cache/Temporary Internet Files first. We have specific instructions for clearing cache on most browsers in the Answers area of the site. A search on your browser name should pull up the instructions you need.

Outdated Java software (for your browser) can also cause you to get errors (particularly Windows 'blue screen' errors). If youre getting a Java Corrupted or mis-installed error then this is likely the culprit. Updating your Java software usually fixes these problems. Try this if youve cleared your cache and did not see an improvement. For specific instructions for updating your Java VM, please go to the following URL: http://games.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/games.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_refno=010628-002131

Boots, Disconnects, and problems returning from Intermission:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If youre getting booted or disconnected from the game, its usually because of connectivity problems over the Internet. If theres a connection problem anywhere between your computer and pogo, you may get booted because our servers are no longer receiving data from your computer. Unfortunately, intermittent connectivity problems are a fact of life on the Internet and you're going to get 'booted' from time to time. If it happens frequently, you should contact your Internet Service Provider and ask them for tips on ways to help stabilize your Internet Connection.

Pogo Server/Game Problems:
---------------------------------------------
Occasionally we make mistakes and have a problematic upgrade or connectivity problems of our own. If everyone in a particular room or game is having a problem, then its likely that the problem is with pogo. Luckily, we have very good monitoring systems in place that alert us to technical or connectivity problems very quickly so that we can get them fixed. Generally, we get these kinds of things fixed in less than an hour (sometimes even quicker) so if you take a break and try back a little while later, the problem should be sorted out. If your favorite room is having problems, try playing in another room for a while to give us time to get yours up and running again.

Hope these help.
Good Luck !


----------



## stu37 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks jerricho,
i've heard about the ethernet card too, she just had it to the shop to add more memory and the technician said he didn't think it would be card but i keep thinking it's a very good possibility because she never had that problem until she got dsl, which was a month or so ago. I will look into the sun virtual machine, because she did say something about that, come to think of it.
We thank you much, and hope that'll do it. Any more ideas welcome.
Bob


----------



## stu37 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks jerricho,
i've heard about the ethernet card too, she just had it to the shop to add more memory and the technician said he didn't think it would be card but i keep thinking it's a very good possibility because she never had that problem until she got dsl, which was a month or so ago. I will look into the sun virtual machine, because she did say something about that, come to think of it.
We thank you much, and hope that'll do it. Any more ideas welcome.
Bob


----------



## stu37 (Jun 10, 2002)

Sorry about duplication


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

You are welcome Bob.
Please contact us in case of any more problems 

Cheers !!!!


----------



## Donna39507 (Jan 23, 2006)

my biggest problem is with canasta rated games,this has been going on for maybe a month or so.when i am in a rated game,it will through me out of a room,says server busy,when i try to go back to that room, the room is full,if the room is full why do i get thrown out?and my ratings are being killed by this,it is very frustrating.i can not stay in a room and play a game with out getting knocked out of a room and my ratings are going down down down because of it???????


----------

